# Video of egg developing



## laney (Feb 20, 2013)

I found this really interesting, it's for a turtle but I assume the process is similar.
You can see it moving, my goodness I wouldn't be able to contain my excitement!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=creN1Y8I1vE


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool video...


----------



## Seejai (Feb 20, 2013)

cool!!


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 21, 2013)

Great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Feb 22, 2013)

I enjoyed that very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mctlong (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats cool!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 22, 2013)

That was really amazing to watch. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bigred (Feb 22, 2013)

Pretty cool


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's so amazing!


----------



## Carol S (Feb 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed the video. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## laney (Feb 23, 2013)

Carol S said:


> I really enjoyed the video. Thank you for posting it.



Your welcome, glad everyone liked it. I was searching for info of the cycle inside a tort egg (kinda like the frog ones you get from spawn to tadpole to frog) but I couldn't find anything, glad I found this on my search though


----------

